# What should I apply onr with.



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

Am thinking of buying some onr for the winter months but am not sure what to use to apply the product with' what are others useing and what should i not use. Thanks:newbie:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bigpikle's onr guide is the best place to start.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032

:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

A microfibre cloth. It's the best method i've found.Someone on here mentioned it and it works a treat.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some people swear by grouting sponges but I personally prefer a plush microfibre towel. It's also worth having some mixed in a spray bottle as a pre-spray when required. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Some people swear by grouting sponges but I personally prefer a plush microfibre towel. It's also worth having some mixed in a spray bottle as a pre-spray when required. :thumb:


Agree with Alex.

I hate using it with a sponge or mitt - MF all the way


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

i think when I used a MF is has seriously marred the roof of my car. makes me feel sick now- dont think i'd use ONR without 2BM and a Zymol sponge now. Just my opinion though from my own experience


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Id use it with a mf sponge from cyc.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use a mitt, not convinced a sponge is the ideal choice


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

pete5570 said:


> A microfibre cloth. It's the best method i've found.Someone on here mentioned it and it works a treat.


Its what Optimum recommend :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Mark,


Mark said:


> am not sure what to use to apply the product with


The starting point is _always_ a spray application, especially in winter. A small
garden pressure sprayer is ideal. Next, you need to *let the product dwell* for a
while, to let it do its work - that is penetrate and get under the dirt. Under
some conditions, a second spraying may be needed. You can test by doing a
second spray - if there's dirt movement, it's ready...

Wiping then becomes a judgement call...

*Heavy Soiling inc. road salt*...
- apply more ONR from wash bucket without touching the paint, using a 
grouting sponge. Then very lightly wipe, keeping the contact points as wet as
you can. Remember that although ONR is a "less water" system, you will need
to fully dilute the salt to stop it from marring - that part is unavoidable.
 *Heavy Soiling or Light Soiling inc road salt*
- same as above, though you could also use a noodle mitt - the thing to 
watch for is that you thoroughly agitate it in the wash mix before returning 
to the paint. Dirt does tend to stick to the noodle mitt.
*Light Soiling - no road salt*
- you can use an MF cloth, though in winter I'd probably use a noodle.
With all of these methods, you need to allow time for the ONR to work and to
apply as little pressure as possible with whichever wiping method you choose.
If you end up inflicting swirls, it's your technique that'll need the refining, not 
a change of product.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replys:thumb:


----------

